# Stringsuche mit eclipse



## Nick01101 (25. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

habe eine wohl recht simple Frage, komme aber leider nicht selbst drauf. Ecplipse bietet ja eine relativ gute und umfangreiche Suche an. Dabei kann ausgewählt werden zwischen Type, Method, Package, Constructos und Field.
In meinem Fall möchte ich aber eine einfache Stringsuche.
Folgendes beispiel:
Ich suche nach dem String "many", und der Code sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
String country = "germany";
```

Dabei sollte mir die Suchanfrage einen Treffer liefern, was ich jedoch nicht hinbekommen habe.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schon mal und Grüße,
Nik


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jun 2008)

Verwende nicht die Java Search, sondern die File Search, mit dem File Filter *.java.
*verschieb*


----------



## Nick01101 (25. Jun 2008)

Jo, klappt.

Ich danke dir!

Grüße
Nik


----------



## byte (25. Jun 2008)

Oder wenn Du nur im aktuellen Editor suchen willst, dann einfach STRG + F drücken.


----------

